# Bow press plans



## Flattitude (May 6, 2013)

Nic870 said:


> I am thinking about trying to build one. Dose anyone know where I can find a set of plans ? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not mine but a set of plans from someone on another forum. He was kind enough to share with me and I will do the same.


----------



## JDubleTap (Aug 30, 2016)

That is excellent. Thank you Flat


Sent from over yonder


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Flattitude said:


> Not mine but a set of plans from someone on another forum. He was kind enough to share with me and I will do the same.


Awesome Now I just need to see about the cost of the materials. 

Thanks


----------



## Flattitude (May 6, 2013)

NP guys. Hope you have better luck finding time than I have. Plans have been in my inbox for months now.


----------



## Bobbyh83 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing those 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uf-engineer (Aug 22, 2012)

I just started building my press. I just finished cutting all the square tubing and cutting the fingers. The fingers are the hardest part. It took me three tries before I got them right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

look for the thread by 92safari "let's build a slimline together" great thread and he is more than willing to help you out


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here are the plans to the "unconventional" no welding bow press I built.

http://nwspinner.com/index.php/noweldbowpress
or the AT thread of the same build.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2167188&highlight=new+twist


----------



## Longrange (Feb 10, 2016)

That is a pretty slick way to put serving on!


----------

